# Suche leichte 24er Reifen



## gigig (23. Oktober 2017)

Hallo,

ich suche möglichst leichte Reifen (unter 500 gramm) für ein Bike meiner Tochter. Sie sollten eine Breite  von 1,75 haben, damit sie zu den Schutzblechen passen und ein Straßenprofil (Touring) fürs leichte Vorwärtskommen aufweisen.
Ich habe schon überall gesucht, jedoch nichts gefunden. Kenda hat nur solche Reifen in 1,5 Breite. Das Schutzblech ist 5,5cm breit. Das würde komisch aussehen.

Habt ihr Tips für mich, wo ich die Reifen bekommen könnte?


----------



## KIV (23. Oktober 2017)

Unter 500g finde ich für 24" und die Breite nicht sooo ambitioniert. 
Vermutlich klappt das schon fast mit nem Schwalbe Black Jack..?! Der hat in der Mitte zusammenhängende Blöcke, das ist schon sehr 'straßentauglich'.
Bei den echten Tourenreifen ist der Gewichtsfaktor vermutlich der Pannenschutz. Wenn Du bei den gängigen Versendern mal nach Faltreifen suchst, wirst Du vermutlich ne recht passable Auswahl haben und auch über die Schläuche kann man einiges an Gewicht rausholen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gigig (23. Oktober 2017)

Die Black Jack sind mir etwas zu grob. Suche etwas in Richtung Kenda Quest K-193, aber in 1,75.  Alternativ könnte ich Kenda Quest auch nehmen, wenn ich schnittige Schutzbläche bis 1,5er Breite kriegen würde.


----------



## KIV (23. Oktober 2017)

Von Schwalbe gibt's ne Zange fürs Reifen-Tuning. Vielleicht nimmste einfach die äußeren Blöcke weg..? Der BJ-Reifen ist ja echt billig, das relativiert den Zangenkauf und die Arbeit...


----------



## kc85 (24. Oktober 2017)

Die zwei Black Jack (2015, 24x1.90) an unserem 24er wogen bei Montage jeweils 517g und 518g.

Die rollen tatsächlich auch auf der Straße sehr gut.

kc85


----------



## Floh (24. Oktober 2017)

Ich würd mich an der Breite nicht so aufhängen. Das meiste Wasser spritzt in der Mitte hoch, bzw. bei Stollenreifen ist es sowieso eher wenig. Ich hab bei Junior den Rocket Ron in tubeless drauf, das war auch schön leicht (445 Gramm), aber hat natürlich ein paar mehr Stollen. Schau mal hier


----------



## drehvial (25. Oktober 2017)

Maxxis DTH in 1.75, 430g kein MTB-Profil (ist ein BMX-Reifen) läuft schön weich, hat auf losem Untergrund (Schotter) ausreichend Grip
Schwalbe CX Comp 1.75 mit 525g etwas über dem Limit aber gut und günstig
Nochmal BMX: Schwalbe Shredda, 2.0, 450g


----------



## gigig (26. Oktober 2017)

vielen dank für die Hinweise...


----------

